# Univega Alpina HT-UPCT 2010



## Thinking (8. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte mir mal das Univega Alpina HT-UPCT *2010* (*nicht* das HT-UPCT TEAM)  im Internet angesehen. Es stand aber niergendwo das Gewicht. Könnte mir da jemand helfen???

Ich möchte ein leichtes hardtail mtb, da ich fast immer nur Bergauf fahre, ist das mtb dafür geeignet?? oder hättet ihr bessere Vorschläge???


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2010)

Hi,

ca. 10,4 Kg!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.N. (30. August 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vor mir dieses oder nächstes Jahr ein neues MTB-Hardtail zu kaufen. Momentan sehe ich einen ganz guten Monat kommen eventuell das eine oder andere "Schnäppchen" zu ergattern. Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 2000, nach oben und unten durchaus etwas offen. Dabei bin ich auf das hier bereits genannte Modell Univega Alpina HT-UPCT gestoßen, welches ich hier ("http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a33237/alpina-ht-upct.html?mfid=391) recht günstig gefunden habe (1849). Optisch macht das Rad einen recht guten, soliden Eindruck. (Hier habe ich auch noch ein stark reduziertes Rad gefunden: https://www.boc24.de/p/MTB-Fuji-SLM-2-0____49792_11520, Preis 2199)

Nun meine Frage: Meint ihr, dass die verbauten Komponenten beim Univega gut, d.h. dem Preis entsprechend sind? Handelt es sich um ein gutes Angebot, oder sollte ich für diesen Preis ein Rad eines anderen Herstellers bevorzugen, evtl. Bulls, Cube, Ghost, Focus oder Canyon? Was haltet ihr von dem Fuji, wie steht es dort um das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? Auch bei anderen Herstellern habe ich ansprechende Modelle gesehen, die jedoch durchaus etwas teurer waren. Oder sollte ich noch etwas warten und auf bessere "Schnäppchen" hoffen, evtl. sogar einen lokalen Händler aufsuchen? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dort mehr heraushandeln könnte ...  

Und sollte jemand dieses Rad besitzen, so wäre ich froh, wenn er mir kurz seinen Eindruck hinsichtlich Qualität, Verarbeitung u. Fahrbarkeit schildern könnte

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## 12die4 (30. August 2010)

Das Univega Angebot ist definitiv gut. Ich selbst fahre das 2009er Modell des HT-UPCT und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Ausstattung und das Rahmendekor sind zwar etwas anders, aber viel hat sich nicht geÃ¤ndert. Mein Bike kam auch genau auf die vom Hersteller versprochenen 10,4kg. Das Rad geht am Berg richtig gut, was auch an der Wettkampfbereifung mit den RoRos liegt. Sehr leicht und trotzdem exzellenter Grip. Ich find allerdings, dass der Rahmen gefÃ¼hlt relativ klein ausfÃ¤llt, was vermutlich an einer etwas geringeren OberrohrlÃ¤nge liegt, als bei anderen Herstellern. Genaue Daten habe ich darÃ¼ber aber nicht. Da das 2010er auch noch mit einer graden SattelsÃ¼tze ohne Offset kommt, kÃ¶nnte das noch deutlicher zu spÃ¼ren sein. Im Vergleich zu meinem Bike ist das 2010er halt rundum mit SRAM ausgestattet. Bei meinem ist bis auf die Noir Kurbel alles Shimano (bis auf Shifter und Kassette alles XTR). Hatte meins Anfang des Jahres auch gÃ¼nstig bekommen, weil es schon als Auslaufmodell angeboten wurde. 1666â¬ hab ich damals gelÃ¶hnt. MÃ¶glicherweise fÃ¤llt das 2010er also auch noch etwas, sobald das 2011er Modell drauÃen ist. Hab aber keine Ahnung, wie lang das noch dauert.

Im Vergleich zum Fuji finde ich das P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis auch besser. Das Fuji kann nichts besser. Die Kurbel ist schlechter oder zumindest schwerer als die Noir, die SID Gabel ist sehr straff und soll nicht ganz so feinfÃ¼hlig ansprechen wie eine FOX F100 (dafÃ¼r etwas leichter) und es hat keine SystemlaufrÃ¤der wie das 2010er Univega. DafÃ¼r hat es viele Ritchey WCS Komponenten, wo Univega ein Mischverbau von FSA und der Hausmarke Concept betreibt. Das wiegt die Nachteile imo aber nicht auf und es ist darÃ¼ber hinaus noch deutlich teurer. Das Gewicht wirkt zwar erstmal besser als das Univega, aber da wurde auch etwas geschummelt, da RaRas mit nur 2,1er Breite verbaut werden. AuÃerdem kann ich nicht beurteilen wie genau die Gewichtsangaben von Fuji stimmen.


----------



## A.N. (30. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. 

Darf ich fragen wann und wo du dein Rad gekauft hast, sofern es sich um einen Online-Händler handelte? 

Mir schwebte vor es in Rahmengröße 48 zu kaufen, statt der angebotenen 53. Ich bin ca.1.83m groß. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich da nicht irre, da du einen relativ kurzen Rahmen ansprachst. 

Meinst du, dass ich bei einem anderen Hersteller etwas mehr für das gleiche Geld bekäme? Soweit ich das sehe, dürften die Gabel, die Kurbel und die SRAM-Ausstattung doch recht hochwertig sein, also zumindest besser als Shimano XT, wofür ich bei anderen Herstellern doch zwischen 2,5 - 3 t  zahlen müsste. Das Team-Modell brauche ich nicht (unbedingt). Es kostet schließlich knapp 4t . Ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob es dieses im Angebot geben wird. Andererseits ist auch klar, dass das nächstjähige Modell 3x10 SRAM haben dürfte, was mich reizen würde. Nur müsste ich mich wieder ein Jahr lang vertrösten.

Gruß


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2010)

Arg! Viel geschrieben und dann auf die falsche Taste gekommen.

Also nochmal in Kurz:
Vergiss das Team. Viel zu teuer und wenn du irgendwann das normale HT-UPCT tunen willst, geht da auch gut was. Z.B. Leichtbaulaufradsatz mit ~700g Gewichtseinsparung ab circa 500â¬. Hab ich auch noch vor. Ansonsten lohnt es sich evtl noch einen anderen Sattel zu holen. Die meisten restlichen Bauteile sind nicht wirklich besser, sondern nur ein wenig leichter.

Ich bin auch 1,83m. Wichtig ist aber auch die SchritthÃ¶he. Da war ich glaube ich bei 87cm. Hab einen 19 Zoll Rahmen genommen (Univega hat die Bezeichnung scheinbar seit 2010 auf cm umgestellt), was auch 48cm entspricht. Beim HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke hatte sich 20 Zoll als Optimum herausgestellt, aber ich hatte gehÃ¶rt, dass der Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner auch nicht schadet. Also wars der 19er geworden. FÃ¼hlt sich sehr kompakt und wendig, bei anspruchsvollen Abschnitten aber auch recht unruhig an. Keine Ahnung, ob dir das gefÃ¤llt. Aber ein 21 Zoll Rahmen kÃ¶nnte schon wieder zu groÃ sein.

Habs im April auch bei Bike-Discount bestellt.

Zum Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern: Das 2010er ist ja noch etwas teurer als mein 2009er als ichs gekauft habe. Aber das Angebot von meinem war da unschlagbar und das sollte auch heute noch so sein. Carbonrahmen mit XT-Vollausstattung kostet bei den meisten Herstellern schon runde 2000â¬ oder mehr und das Univega ist besser als XT ausgestattet. Andersrum kostet ein Alurahmen mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung wie das Univega auch schon hÃ¤ufig 1800-2000â¬.
Ich stand damals vor der Wahl: Carbonrahmen mit XTR Schaltung fÃ¼r 1666â¬ oder Alurahmen mit XT Ausstattung fÃ¼r 1500â¬. Da war die Entscheidung ziemlich leicht.

3x10 wird finde ich ziemlich gehyped. Die Vorteile gegenÃ¼ber 3x9 sind marginal. 2x10 macht da imo schon mehr Sinn, weil es deutlich leichter ist und trotzdem eine vernÃ¼nftige Gangspreizung verspricht.


----------



## A.N. (31. August 2010)

Hallo, 

Vielen Dank für Deine schnellen u. umfassenden Antworten "12die4"! 

Ich habe noch eine allerletzte Frage: Wenn du vor der Entscheidung stündest dir entweder das genannte Univega zum Preis von 1849  oder dieses Rad hier (http://www.bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/hardtail_mtb/detail/platoon-team, uvp 2699)  zum gleichen Preis kaufen zu können, welches würdest du dann rein objektiv betrachtet auswählen? Ich finde, sie sind beide recht gut. Bei Bergamont weiß ich nicht, ob es sich um eine Billigmarke oder um einen guten Hersteller handelt. Die Komponenten sind doch nicht so über, oder? 

Alternativ findes ich nach Recherche auch dieses hier sehr attraktiv: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1807; Preis 2499 , bester Rahmen, evtl. Rabatt bei Jahresendverkauf (Sparbuchwoche).

Mir fällt es immer so schwer mich zu entscheiden, aber ich denke eines von den drei v.g. wird es werden. Denn mehr Ausstattung benötige ich nicht und Shimano mag ich nicht so gerne, wenngleich das sicher keine Billigvarianten wie bei meinem jetzigen Rad sind . 

Meinst du, es lohnt sich bis zum Frühjahr zu warten, oder sind bis dahin die Vorjahresmodell alle (zumindest größenmäßig) ausverkauft? Du hast ja deins im April zu einem besseren Preis erstanden - deswegen die Nachfrage. 

Gruß und Danke schon einmal.


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2010)

Ui, schwere Frage. Bergamont ist auch ne gute Marke. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Technisch sind beide Räder nahezu auf gleichem Level. Imo sieht der Rahmen des Bergamont noch etwas schöner aus, die roten SRAM redwin Anbauteile wollen dagegen nicht so recht ins Gesamtbild passen. Aber das ist absolut subjektiv. Die Magura Durin Federgabel vom Bergamont find ich interessant. Ist leichter als die FOX und trotzdem vergleichbar gut. Der Leichtbauer wird sich auch über die Magura Marta SL Bremsen freuen. Außerdem Made in Germany. Allerdings sei gesagt, dass sie von der Bremsleistung schlechter sind als die Avid Elixir am Univega. Letztere ist ein echter Alleskönner. Unglaublich standfest, kein Fading etc und sogar für Downhill freigegeben. Die Marta SL ist dagegen eine reine Race Bremse und dürfte z.B. bei einer Alpenüberquerung bei langen Talfahrten an ihre Grenzen stoßen - je nach Route natürlich. Der Laufradsatz von DT Swiss ist, wenn man den Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller glauben kann, einen Tick leichter als der Fulcrum am Univega. Trotzdem sind beide noch weit vom "Leichtbau" entfernt.

Am Canyon würde mich die SID Gabel wiederum etwas stören. Recht schmaler Einsatzbereich, für den die taugt. Außerdem bin ich kein Formula Bremsen Fan. Lieber Avid, Shimano oder Magura. Ansonsten auch ein feines Rad, aber da sind wir natürlich schon wieder in einer anderen Preisregion. 

Warten und auf Preisrutsche hoffen kann man immer. Aber wenn es dir jetzt unter dem Hintern juckt, dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch jetzt zuschlagen. Wenn du aber nur ein Schönwetter-Fahrer bist, weiß ich andererseits nicht, ob du dieses Jahr noch allzu viel mit dem neuem Bike unterwegs sein wirst. Die Frage musst du dir also gewissermaßen selbst beantworten.


----------

